# Nice weekend of cheese... well half of it...



## poopypuss (Apr 1, 2012)

It was nice and cold here in Eastern Pa this weekend, so I figured I'd stock up on cheese until the fall..

Saturday started like this..
	

		
			
		

		
	








Which led to this







Smoked with a 50-50 blend of Oak and Cherry pellets using the AMNPS

Well, I figured I'd go Tex-Mex today with a 50-50 blend of Oak and Mesquite..







Ooops, I don't have any of Todd's Mesquite pellets...

So I ran down to Cabela's and got some Mesquite pellets and did a 50-50 Oak Mesquite blend.

Well, for those of you with weak stomachs, close your eyes...







Turns out, Cabela's pellets burn nice and hot!

Shame the order of pellets I ordered from Todd already shipped..

Looks like I'll be placing another order!

Warning to anyone that thinks Todd's pellets can be substituted, they can't.


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry is all I can say...............


----------



## alblancher (Apr 1, 2012)

Been there and done that.  Last cheese smoke I did the Mozzarella melted through the rack it was on and made a mess on the floor.  The mild Cheddar melted enough to form long strings through the mesh but was mainly salvageable.  The sharp Cheddar just ended up with some impressions of the grate.   If I figure out what temps these cheeses melt at I would know what temp my smokehouse reached!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Aw man - that is too bad


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 1, 2012)

Man , i really hate to type and your name is gonna make me.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , Puss (I'm sorry-it was there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ) , I haven't done Cheese yet , but seems a pan of ice would have saved it , just sayin'........-I'm just foolin' ya-after all it's................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

That would have been a great stock pile ; ashamed it melted , thanks for the heads - up , I'll be doing some in the Spring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Get a spiral notebook and keep a log of your cooks and either write it like a story or make a table to track each item used.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you like us here ,we are the _best_ BBQ Forum in the Internet , and we belive there are no stupid questions excepting the one not asked
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun here and............


----------



## poopypuss (Apr 2, 2012)

Surprisingly, the big blob that didn't completely melt was another batch of Velveeta, which held up well the last time I did it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117742/velveeta-or-a-reasonable-facsimile#post_787200

Maybe the bone meal, saw dust and whey are more durable than last thought...


----------



## frosty (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Old School, a pan of ice might have helped keep the temp lower.  I had a similar occurance a few months ago, and using ice made a huge difference.  I was skeptical at first, but I was proven wrong.  Keep trying, at least you have time in PA.; here in Texas ii's too pretty much too hot to cold smoke, so I treasure the cheese I made and have in the fridge.

Keep trying!!!


----------

